# How to remove best friends



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 6, 2013)

Like the title says, how do I remove best friends without actually removing them from my friends list? (only because I'm not sure who is who) .... I have a few people who I'm assuming never added me back as bff because it never says they are on lol, or I just don't talk to them at all....so I don't want to keep them on there if they don't want me on their list!


----------



## Marceline (Aug 6, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

Can you not just delete them from the best friend list? Go to their card and choose 'erase'. That shouldn't effect having them added on your 3DS. ^ ^ ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 6, 2013)

How do I get to their card? It won't let me click their name on the best friend list.


----------



## Hayate (Aug 6, 2013)

Turn your wi-fi and the chat on, then do it?


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 6, 2013)

Nevermind, figured out how to click their card lmao! Was right in front of my face -_- Thanks guys


----------

